# Video of using an sony a9 on canon glass for sports photography...



## xps (Aug 28, 2017)

Video of using an sony a9 on canon glass...

"Sony A9 MC-11 MBIV Canon EF Long Glass Compatibility for Sports Photography"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DEMEyubGdw


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 28, 2017)

I see a lot of talking but nothing really about actually using it.


----------



## Jopa (Aug 30, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> I see a lot of talking but nothing really about actually using it.



Another YouTube "star"...


----------

